# Clairol Color Treat Conditioning Treatment?



## Kelaia (Jul 2, 2007)

A tube of this came with the Natural Instincts hair colour that I got a few weeks ago. I love this stuff!! It makes my hair so soft. I am wondering if anyone knows if I can buy this on its own, or do I have to keep buying the hair-dye also?


----------



## 3jane (Jul 3, 2007)

They do offer a separate conditioner that comes with the Nice'N Easy haircolor. Not exactly the same as the Natural Instincts stuff, but you may want to check it out anyway:
http://clairol.com/niceneasy/colorse...oner/index.jsp

hth


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I have also had that one too, but didn't find it as good


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

omg, i dyed my hair back in May and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that conditioner.  it makes my hair for so much softer.  and the scent is wonderful!  i'd buy it if they sold the conditioning treatment by itself.


----------



## Holly (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol it's funny because I went to a P&G seminar a little while ago, and they were talking about how tons of customers steal that conditioner from the natural instincts boxes & nice n easy boxes. They say that the new seperate Nice n Easy conditioner is similar, and that they're thinking about coming out with the natural instincts conditioner on its own too!!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_they're thinking about coming out with the natural instincts conditioner on its own too!!_

 
Oooh, I hope they do! I looked around at Wal-mart for it today but nope. I came home with Aussie Moist conditioner instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...can't go home empty handed! 

I'll keep a look out for the Natural Instincts one in the future


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 4, 2007)

the herbal essences conditioners seem really similar, imo. Especially hello hydration and the straightening one. They smell really good too!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_the herbal essences conditioners seem really similar, imo. Especially hello hydration and the straightening one. They smell really good too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you know, i was wondering if one of their other lines would be similar.

i had emailed them asking them if they sell the weekly treatment by itself (apart from the hair dye) and they said no and recommended the Nice N Easy one they have.  I hope P&G really does market these by themselves.  

i'll have to check out the herbal essence one next time - i'm assuming it would be one fo the newer ones because i've used this in the past and they weren't similar to the weekly treatment.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_the herbal essences conditioners seem really similar, imo. Especially hello hydration and the straightening one. They smell really good too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!

I have the Hello Hydration one also, and that just doesn't feel the same, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOWEVER, interesting thing...I checked the ingredients in both the Natural Instincts conditioner and the Nice 'n' Easy one, and they are the *same ingredients*  . But the NnE one doesn't seem to make my hair as soft...weird...Maybe they have slightly different amounts of ingredients, I dunno


----------



## fullerdee (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello All,

  	I also love the conditioner in the natural instincts box.  I did some research and found it on Ebay.  ENJOY!!!


----------



## astrogirl2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

I  know its great  I am looking into getting the same thing


----------

